
Warner Bros puts whole movie up as an ad on Youtube - TekMol
https://www.reddit.com/r/teenagers/comments/9zls88/i_got_the_entire_lego_movie_as_an_ad_on_youtube/
======
DerekL
I saw this once, but it was an episode of the TV show _The Detour_.

